# The Sixth Holy Grail War



## Crimson King (Jun 10, 2012)

> The Holy Grail War​
> The Holy Grail. It is an object desired since ancient times. Men have fought and died for it. Because of its legendary existence, many tales and myths have followed the Holy Grail, telling tales of great warriors and kings who have fought to claim this holy relic.
> 
> A thousand years ago, the Einzbern, a family of magi, began their plans on reclaiming a great lost power then once had. Their plan resulted in failure, which forced them to do something never done before 800 years later. They enlisted the aid of outside help to obtain their powers. The help consisted of two other magi families, The Tohsaka and the Makiri. In order to mask their true intentions, the Einzbern created the lie that their work was to find a method to a way to reach a source of ultimate power.
> ...



Two men sat in a dark room. Several chairs and a desk decorated the room. Dark red carpet filled the floor. Antique looking lights hung from the walls and ceiling. The two men sat on opposite sides of the desk, the one wearing a dark blue coat on the side closest to the wall. A cross hung from his neck.

The other man wore ancient robes that looked like they belonged in a museum. The robes were a darker blue than the priest's coat, and had a gold lining along the edges. A hood covered his head and most of his face. But even with most of his face covered, the man looked old.

"So tell me, how did the mess from the last war come about?" The old man spoke, his attention directed at the priest.

"It's simple. Too many powers collided, causing the grail to collapse on itself. A madman bidding for godhood, a vampire phenomenon wrecking havoc across the city, and extra servants summoned late in the war. All that caused the war to reset back ten years, unsummoning all the Servants that were called during the fifth war."

The priest gave that brief explanation to the old man, neither lying nor giving the whole truth.

"Ah, so that explains why the war is happening again with only a ten year gap instead of sixty" the old man said, as he slowly got up from his chair.

"That is correct. At any rate, you had better leave soon. The sixth Holy Grail War will soon begin, and you will not be allowed back into this church, unless you want to surrender now" The priest said to the old man, a smug smile on his face.

Without answering, the old man walked slowly towards the door, a walking stick aiding him. The walking stick held numerous runes and symbols. A small circular crystal was mounted on the top of the stick.

The priest watched the old man walk out, not turning to look when a blond man in a white shirt appeared behind him.

"Well then, let the war begin. And may it provide me with much entertainment"


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 10, 2012)

[Whirlpool of Fate]

The streets were empty this evening, as if the city knew what would happen this night. No one walked by as the old man headed towards his hideout. It was not far from the church, only a kilometer away. As he arrived, he took out the keys in his pockets and opened the door to a house. The house was just an ordinary house, one which the old man had bought a year back. Or at least that's what the neighbors believed.

In reality, no one had lived in the house for years, and the old man had only taken over recently, but it was a simple enough task to modify the memories of ordinary people.

The old man walked into the house and turned on the lights. Closing the door behind him, he walked to the living room, where a summoning circle was prepared. He walked to his table and picked up an ancient book. Flipping to the page he wanted, he began reading from it.

The old man had memorize the spell to summon a Servant, and didn't need the book. He just wanted to play the part of a novice in case anyone was watching.

Mana filled the air as he read from the book, surrounding the summoning circle. Each word the old man spoke had to be precise for the summoning to be perfect. Everything had to go right. The smallest mistake could result in the summoning of the wrong servant, or summoning the servant elsewhere with no memory. 

He continued to speak for another minute before the summoning spell finished. There was a burst of light as the spell worked. The old man stood unfazed by the sudden burst of light, already expecting that to happen. When the light faded, a warrior stood now on top of the circle. Clad in ancient looking armor, the warrior held a sword in one hand, and a shield in the other. There was a glare to his eyes that could intimidate even a lion into backing down.

The warrior looked at the old man, and said "So, you're to be my master. So be it."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 10, 2012)

[Music: Summoning]

Yojimbo walked into the warehouse under the light of the moon, metallic clanks breaking the otherwise silent atmosphere. He had reserved this place as his personal safe house far in advance. The walls were bulletproof, it was in the middle of dozens of other warehouses, and it provided easy access to the heart of Fuyuki. While it had cost him a small fortune, Yojimbo had nothing but money to spend. He had amassed a great amount of wealth through his skills of enchanting items and combat as well as numerous research grants, his wealth being a fact that made him smile with delight. 

He carved a summoning circle onto the floor with one of his blades, making deep but skillful gashes in the concrete itself. This blade in particular was enchanted so that it would never dull, one of his earliest pieces of work. Taking a vial of blood and pouring it into the gashes, Yojimbo set a single ancient arrow in the middle of the circle. The wood had long been rotted, and the arrow head was tinged with blood rust. It had taken him an inordinate amount of effort to procure this item, but soon he would summon a Servant that would fulfill his desires and grant him victory.

"An origin of wood and fire! Granted form by founts of gold and contracted by the blood of the strong! Descended from none and carving their own path!"

"The crackling flames form a path! Gates to the three kingdoms open, arriving at the throne! Two paths intersect to create a destined moment!"

"Fill, fill, fill, fill, fill! Repeat as much as one wishes, overflow until the cup holds no more!"

"I announce! You serve under me, and my desire lies in your blade! In accordance with the law of the Holy Grail, if you wish to follow this cause, this wish, this command!"

"Here is my oath! I am the one who lies beyond morality in the world of the living, following only that which can fulfill my desires! I am the one who destroys good and evil in the world of the living!"

"You! Seven heavens clad in three words of power, rise from your slumber! Arrive, keeper of the balance!"

A blinding light filled the room, Yojimbo staggering backwards three steps and closing his eyes. As Yojimbo opened his eyes again, he saw a giant man that stood taller than him and was clad in armor, dozens of different weapons visible across his body. They both remain in silence for several moments, neither of them willing to forfeit eye contact. After a few moments, the armored man was satisfied with Yojimbo and spoke.

"I have judged your worth, and you are my Master."


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 11, 2012)

"?ve Mar?a, gr?tia pl?na, D?minus t?cum. Bened?cta tu in muli?ribus, et bened?ctus fr?ctus v?ntris t?i, I?sus. S?ncta Mar?a, M?ter D?i, ?ra pro n?bis peccat?ribus, nunc et in h?ra m?rtis n?strae. ?men. "

The chanting figure crossed himself and brandished a white crucifix with his left hand.

The winged beast screamed in pain and fury as a blinding white light lit the room. Its outline slowly dissolved into a red glow, which warped and twisted wildly before settling into the form of a perfect sphere.

The figure slid the crucifix into his black jacket and retrieved a tiny blue bottle with a variety of runes carved into it. The red sphere lost its shape and flowed into the bottle, where it transformed into a deeper shade of midnight blue.

"Hah...That was tough," he said as he placed the bottle into yet another pocket within his jacket. His hand rose from within the black garment and wiped away a bead of sweat in the same stroke.

The speaker was a male with untidy black hair and striking crimson eyes. In his right hand, he held a book, which upon closer inspection had "Discourse on Supercells" inscribed at the front. He turned to face the lovely figure before him, blonde and dressed sparsely in a white nightgown. She was still sitting on the cotton mattress, with a blanket loosely covering her legs.

"Thank you for your assistance."

The woman merely looked puzzled. "I didn't do anything," she said. "You slayed that demon by yourself. Are you a priest? You are not dressed as one."

"No, not at all. I do have some knowledge about the Church's teachings, but I am emphatically not a priest. In any case, allow me to thank you once more. You have helped, even if you are not aware of it. Slaying this demon will help me achieve a very important goal of mine," he said, bowing.

"I am glad of that, then. Allow _me_ to thank _you_. I shudder to think what horrors that demon would have committed if you were not here. May I have your name?"

"Well, I rather think you would have enjoyed it, actually...My given name is Kuroki. I am Japanese, you see, and my name is written in the opposite order compared to Westerner's. Akahara Kuroki, to be exact."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2012)

*An unwelcome return*

The Einzberns' castle in Austria looked the same as it always did. Ancient, regal, opulent. Stagnant, bloated, ostentatious. For all the supposed esteem and respect this proud family of mages had the Einzbern has always been set in its ways. And while it worked for them in the past it wasn't the case anymore now. Even in Clock Tower they speak of how backwards and reactionary the Einzbern were.

Clock Tower mages making fun of the Einzbern for being primitive. The irony was not lost to Gustavus. As he entered the same chapel where 2 decades ago, Emiya Kiritsugu summoned Saber for the 4th Grail War he felt apprehensive, not because he was reminded of the Magus Killer's failure, but because of the old man standing before him today.

"Gustavus." He spoke with the voice of centuries. "You have answered my summons."

"Not because you called, Acht." The younger Von Einzbern replied bitterly. 

"You have distinguished yourself in both Clock Tower and Atlas, Gustavus."

"That's more than what could be said of your little project, old man." The venom in Gustavus' words could kill a man in seconds. "What, 200 years of failure and now you want to drag the rest of the family with you?"

"The achievements the Einzbern have made in the pursuit of the grail-"

"Is utterly meaningless in the greater scope of things."He moved forward, stopping only when he and the leader of the Von Einzbern family were inches from each other. Gustavus was a giant of a man, nearly reaching 7 feet but Acht's eyes, cold as steel and tempered with the wisdom of the ancients made him seem much, much more intimidating than Gustavus was. "Our finest Homunculi thrown into a fool's errand, and you know it. What glories could we have reached had we not thrown our best and brightest to obtaining the grail. "

"You may feel this way about the grail war, however-" Acht's hand pulled away the sleeve of Gustavus' jacket, revealing the command seal tattooed to his arm. " The grail thinks of you otherwise. I will not argue your point any further, so I ask you this. Can you win the Grail War for the family?"

"I will. Not for you, but for the Von Einzbern, and for myself."


Gustavus moved fast. He didn't want to stay in the Castle anymore than he needed to. Preparations were made inside the chapel, and by the time he entered it once more the summoning circle was ready. Several homunculi flanked the altar, though Acht himself wasn't there. It was better that way. He didn't want the old man looming over his work like a disapproving master silently judging his apprentice. 

Words were spoken. Mana swirled around the summoning circle, forming artificial flesh and bone impregnated by immense power. It reminded him of Homunculi construction, but it was also different: No Homunculi he'd ever constructed held this much power. 

The ritual finished, revealing a skull-faced man at the center of the circle. "I ask of you." The servant spoke. "Are you my master?"

"I am." Gustavus nodded. "Now, Assassin, let us win the grail war."


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 11, 2012)

Kuroki looked at his surroundings. There was a bed, simple and nondescript. There was a table, equally unremarkable. There was a fridge near the kitchen as well, although he knew that there was nothing in it. Perhaps he would do some grocery shopping later. After all, it was still necessary to eat. 

Most mages selected very specific places for their base of operations. After all, a mage usually had to set up bounded fields and maintain his workshop. A good choice would come in very handy. Kuroki was also aware of mages who created elaborate magical defenses, with layers upon layers of abjurations and protections. 

But Kuroki was a heretical mage, after all. He was not going to do any of that.

Partly because he didn't need to, and partly because he didn't have the ability to.

All Kuroki did was rent a house and move what little luggage he had in. And that was precisely where he was now. 

The magus picked up a piece of fine chalk and set to work. He warped a book into his hand, opened it, and started copying out the summoning circle. It took him almost no time at all. He then withdrew the blue bottle from his jacket and placed it in the center of the star sigil, infusing it with a slight amount of mana.

The stage was set.

He started chanting perfectly, with nary a word out of place. Each and every syllable was enunciated with absolute precision, and yet also with a simple ease that displayed no tension whatsoever. A soft blue glow slowly gathered in the room, starting from the sigil. The light strengthened gradually, eventually building up to blinding levels, but Kuroki continued the ritual, unaffected by the magical emnations. This intensity could not keep up forever.

The light splintered and burst, dissipating into a million spheres of dark blue, rising steadily towards the ceiling. In the center of the circle stood a hooded figure, clad in azure robes.

Kuroki glanced at his left hand. A stylized, v-shaped book with numerous tiny runes was engraved into his hand in deep red. The motif was enveloped by a perfect circle of the same colour. He then returned his attentions to his Servant.

"Good to meet you, Caster. Let's get along."


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 12, 2012)

Two Magus, apparentally in their twenties began to finish the job that they had been given. Their mission in life at the moment. The most noticeable thing about them, was how alike they looked. Of course, at the moment there was another noticeable thing. One of them appeared to be a bit faint in the face, her arms wrapped around the other one from behind, and just stayed silent through the ordeal. The blood from her arm dripping along the ground, with another fallen person nearby. A visible puddle of red around them.

The Magus concentrating on the ritual seemed to have a bit of a haze surrounding them, drawing a circle written in blood. ''Enclose...Enclose. Enclose. Enclose. Enclose.'' She said, finishing the incantation and the circle, or at least hte first half of the incantation. She could feel a slight sigh of pain escape her sisters lips, but she'd focus on bandaging her wounds up later. They had to summon a specific servant, one that they had been told would guarantee them victory, and to do so, they had been given a bow. Worn away by the centuries, it was now so delicate that it'd be idiotic to use anything but extremely careful measures to carry it.

She moved her body slightly, as a signal to her sister. Her sister must have understood it, because she gave a slight grunt in response. Luckily, it only needed some magical power, and the Grail would take care of the rest of it.

As she finished the incantation, she was blinded by light. However, she did not falter in body, while her mind was a different story. She had to take care of her sister at the moment, although seeing the figure standing above them. She was at a loss of what to say, her sister giving off another slight murmur in response.  ''I am Rider, I ask of you, are you my master?'' The large man said, even without the light, he seemed to have a shining radiance above him, as if there was nothing that could even hint at corruption, only victory. ''Y-yes. I am. I an Rin, and this is my sister. We will both be your master.'' She said.

The man seemed puzzled for a moment, before answering. ''Then let us ride onward into victory.''


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 13, 2012)

The old man studied his Servant. The servant had clearly been a great warrior in his life time. He was built like a tank. The Servant looked as though he could snap a lamp post with his fingers. And he probably could too, the old man thought. After all this man was known for his legendary strength and skills.

 The Servant began pacing around, studying the room he was in. After a moment the Servant turned to the old man and asked "Tell me old one, what makes you think you are worthy of being my Master? You appear to be an old senile fool. You are lucky that I know of several old men who were wise, else I would have snapped you like a twig."

 The old man did not expect his Servant to say such a thing.  He knew he had summoned his Servant under the Berserker class, but to say something like this right away...

 "I thought you had already accepted me to be your Master. Did you change your mind?" The old man asked his Servant.

 "There is a difference between having someone accept you as a Master and being found worthy as a Master. Any failure can be a Master. Only the strong a truly worthy of being one" The Servant answered, still looking at the old man.

 Nodding the old man silently agreed with his Servant. After all, he operated under similar principles. Having a title meant nothing. One had to prove their worth. He had known too many fools who hid behind titles and crumbled like children when their title was taken from them.

 "I understand your logic. Allow me to demonstrate my powers then."

 Stepping back, the old man raised his hands... and showed his Servant just what power the old man had. His Servant took a few steps back and widened his eyes a bit. _Good, it seems my powers can impress even a warrior such as this man_ the old man thought as he lowered his hands.

 "Very well. I find you worthy of being my Master. What is your command then?" The Servant asked as he resumed pacing around.

 "First, Do not call me Master. Such a title is not used in this era by most. It would be a dead giveaway to others. Instead, call me Nicolas Bol. Second, our first priority is to travel to the Fuyuki Church to see the mediator of the war. We will continue to plan after that." Nicolas Bol said.

 "Then let us be off. I am eager to spill the blood of my enemy." Berserker said as he headed for the door.


----------



## VVendettas (Jun 13, 2012)

"It's only been ten years, yet the sixth war has already come about.." The man sat on a bench within the local park, a cigar being lit and placed between his lips. Who was this man you ask? He was the Devil Priest, an Oni, and more importantly, a bad omen around magi. He was a magus killer, one who tracked down magus who violated the law of the Mages Association, or endangered the secret of magics existence, and then he terminated them. Coming from a family of powerful magicians that worked within the church, he wasn't just trained to hunt down magi either, but also the demons the church battled with, including dead apostles. Puff went the smoke, being exhaled through the side of his mouth, looking up at the moonlit sky. What a terrible night this is, he thought. The moonlight tended to bring out the most unsortly of creatures. Puff.
Puff.
Puff.
The sixth holy grail war had come, he had been alive when the fifth had started, but had no direct interaction with the war due to his affiliation to the church at the time. But now, he was here to make sure any mages stepping out of line we dealt with, and to protect masters who have lost their servent, granted they take refuge with the overseer. 
"One wish for whoever wins..sounds overrated."


----------



## lambda (Jun 13, 2012)

_
Cold. The castle was so cold.

A scenery of bleak grey and silent white, an eternal winter that covered the world as far as her eyes could see where mindless puppets danced around her every day to a tune she could not hear. She had no part in that play, no instruction to follow. Her only role was to stay put, and to wait. The cold kept her frozen in time until her masters used her.

That's why she ran away.
_

"Run away?" 

The doll appeared in front of her, blank eyes boring into her own.

A raspy laugh filled the air. "How amusing, it thinks it has a will."

She clamped her hand over her ears. "Stop it. I'm not a tool anymore!" 

White arms closed around her and her breath caught in panic. She struggled to get away to no avail. There were no freedom from that inhuman strength. The doll raised a great halberd at her. 

"You can go as far away as you want, you will always stay in the palm of my hand."

The wicked blade descended on her.

"You are mine."

She screamed.

------------

Her eyes jerked open in panic. She took a shuddering breath, letting the tension leave her body. " Only a nightmare." She whispered to herself.
*
Paris, Quartier Latin. Six Month ago. *












A knock came at her door. "Haruka, are you awake? Breakfast is ready."

Haruka smiled. "I'm up, mr. Martin. I'll be out in a couple of minutes." 

The young girl rose from her bed dressed herself and went into the living room. The bad mood from her dream evaporated at the first contact with the mousy man that was putting up the table. "Good morning." 

"Good morning, pixie. Ready for this brand new day?"

She nodded as she sat down. "Feed me and I'll follow you anywhere."

He put eggs in her plate. "Good, good. We have yet another day of excavation ahead of us. Your help will be invaluable." 

She grinned and dug into her meal. Just like her, mr. Martin was new to the capital. He had inherited the house they were living in from a dead uncle along with the ancient books shop that occupied the ground floor. 

Haruka had piggybacked on his arrival to insert herself in his life with as little questions as possible. The small man was a passionnate of old books and took the shop even more seriously than the old owner had and they had spent the last week going through the inventory. The were done with the first floor, and today was the time to hit the cave.


"Did anyone ever come in here in the last decades? " The young girl asked as one by one the old lightbulb slowly lit up.

Martin passed a hand over a bookshelf and blew on it, creating an impressive cloud of dust. "I think so. This layer of dust can't be more than a year old. Too thin."

"Only a year, he says." She rolled her eyes. She tied a bandana over her hair and raised a duster in salute. "Ah well, let's get to work."

It was a few hours and three bookshelves later that she noticed a tall box hidden in a corner. "What's that?" 

"It's a sealed airtight storage. It's used to keep safe the most delicate texts in the shop. As for what's in it..." Martin consulted his listings, and his eyes grew in surprise. "Holy, there's supposed to be an original manuscript in there!"

"Is that any good?" She missed his answer as a sharp pain drew her attention to her hand.  

Her heart froze when she saw the three distinctives scars that had appeared on its back. The laugh that had haunted her dream returned in her mind once again.

_*"You are mine."*_


----------
*
 Fuyuki, Japan. Now. *

A little girl walked the streets silently. Her traits were strongly japanese but her light blonde hair clearly marked her as a foreigner. Dressed in her purple bonnet and coat she was a picture of elegance,  in perfect oppostiong to the man besides her, who radiated an aura of raw thuggishness. 

"It will start soon, Saber. Be ready."

"Of course, Master."


----------



## Sergetank (Jun 13, 2012)

The male stood tall in the dimly lit forest. He was finally finished with the last touches of his preparation, the gleaming red summoning circle eerie in front of him. The Summoning Circle of a Servant. A slight breeze picked up, his dark robes swaying lightly around his calves. He had chosen this place, quiet and away from the more urban part of the city, for it's seclusion. Privacy was always important for very important matters. And summoning a Noble Spirit definitely qualified in the 'very important' category. A small, blue towel hung off a tree branch nearby, and he took it into his hands, cleaning them of the blood they'd been stained with. Only chicken's blood; he did not take the lives of human beings. A small smile curled his lips upwards. Except heretics. It was his duty to clean help purify the Earth, after all. The thought of his daughter entering a filthy world made him shudder, but naturally that was why he did this sort of work: to make the world a better place. The towel did not make a sound as it landed on the grass, as if even it knew how important the ceremony was going to become, and did not dare break the silence.

     His hard red eyes glared at the summoning circle, making sure everything was in place, perfect. The male would not allow such a device, one that would grant any wish one desired, to fall into the hands of those that would use it for evil. His reasons were not so. . . churchly, however. The Grail came to those that wanted- no. *Needed* it. Bradley Cooper needed a miracle; it was as if God himself was offering him a chance to get it. The man of the Church could not let down his Lord, non? Non.

     The wind died down again, and he estimated it to be around the perfect time. Last time he had checked, it was 1 AM. A quick check to his watch revealed that now, now it was very, very close to 2:00 AM. He removed the watch ( for one could never be too sure as to what sorts of things may affect such a ritual ), the silver object coming to a soft landing atop the blue towel. and began to chant the words. His voice betrayed his origin, a British accent escaping his lips as he made his thoughts sound. It sounded. . . most interesting. Japanese words, English accent. He would do this in the most professional manner possible, and if that possibly meant chanting in Japanese, then it would be done. After all, he was no stranger to the island nation; in his past he had been here for a long, long time.

     Was this heresy? To stop the potential evil, by using what could be evil methods? Would his hands be further stained, not with the blood of chickens, but of man? Only time would tell. It was too late to back out now, now or never. Success was his only objective; failure would mean death.

Summoning Music

*"Anfang!"* he called out, the words ringing throughout the surrounding. Suddenly. . . ! His eyes widened, body tensing as the summoning began to affect his body. Hot. So very hot. He felt as though he were bathed in fire, nerves crying out, every fiber of his body protesting against the ritual. His teeth ground together firmly, and he remained on his feet. He had a purpose, one more righteous than all the others. The Executor held onto that, the thought of his purpose, how he could make everything all and well if he just won, how much better the world would be. Sweat formed on his back, his chest, underneath his suddenly stuffy and suffocating outfit. A gasp, but no! He would not be brought down; he was chosen by God for this mission. How much longer would this be, how much longer could he last, would he fail before he started. These thoughts began to form, flying quickly like a ghostly train through his mind, he almost could not register them.

     And then. . . as suddenly as it hit, it seemed to ebb away- Oh. Just kidding. His nerves felt as though he'd been struck by a great _serge_ of electricity. Agh, was this what all of the Magus felt? Did they all go through this? His head turned skyward, eyes squeezed shut. Their pain would be in vain. He continued the rest of the chant, having it burned into his memory since he recieved the Command Seal and learned of it's meaning.

*"Make an oath here.
I am the one who shall become the virtue of all afterworld.
I am the one who shall lay out the evil of all afterworld.
Thou art Seven Heavens clad in the Three Great Words.
Emerge from the ring of control, guardian of balance. . . !"*​
     His eyes opened, but he could not see. The pain drained away from his body, his breathing, oh god. The night air filled his lungs like delicious springwater, cooling him from inside and easing the burning sensation if ever so slightly. These few seconds seemed to last an eternity: had he succeeded? Once his vision returned, would God see to it he was fit to become a Master, to be the guy the one the Church had counted on for this endeavour? What would he see?

*Tune in next time.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bradly Cooper's eyes fell on a man of matching height and of similar build. But that was where the similarities ended. The man standing before Bradly Cooper had hair of short dark curles and a clean face. He wore a white laminoid armor, the exterior of which was a clean white leather. The armor became was fashioned more as a skirt bellow the waist with tick metal bands. Woven between its inner and out layers were bands of bronze. Undernith the armor he wore a blue tunic, the edges of which could be seen at the arm openings just beyond the sholder.

Had his summoner been fully aware of who is was summoning, all of that would fit into place of the mental image of the summoner.

However there where also strange markings on the man's an inch accross on either of the man's cheeks, and further markings tracing the out edges of his arms from the shoulders to the back of his hands, and further markings down sides of his legs. The symbols of the markings seem somewhat familar to the summoner. In fact some of the symbols used in the summoning ritual repeated on the man standing before him.

What would seem most out of place though, was the savagry in the summoned one's eyes. They held the intensity of a man with ambition, power, and ruthlessness.

The man drew a cycle shapped sword, with a blade that bent forward at the hild sharply before curving back on itself. The blade itself nearly two feet long. It was a minimalist blade blade for an age when swords were less common. The weapon was clearly meant for disembowling and severing limbs.

The symbols on the man faintly glew for a brief instant, but they stopped as soon as they began immediately.

The man from a bygone age put away his bronze blade. "I understand, while my contract with you stands, I am cut off from my previous contract. I am Archer. Unless I am mistaken, I am now your servant."


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

Rin aided her sister in standing, a slightly difficult effort. They didnt care about the other fallen one, just a random person they had found. The only ones that mattered in the least was Rin, to Mihai. And Mihai, to Rin. ''Let's get going.'' She said, her shows clacking agaisnt the ground. The place was not special, it was just some alley. They may have summoned it improperly, but Rin cared little for that. ''Rin...'' The soft whisper escaped her sister's lips. Catching Rin's attenion. ''I think I was a bit too hasty, I apologize.''

''There is little to apologize for.'' She said, not noticing at first how silent their new companion was. She tore off her right sleeve and just wrapped it around her sisters wrist, and further up her arm. ''You feared we would be unable to summon it with what we had, your sacrifice will be remembered. But just because you made a sacrifice, does not mean you have to die. Understand that if you would.'' Rin concluded, before glancing over at Rider. ''Well, are you going to aid? This is Mihai, I never mentioned her name.'' 

Rider nodded his head, moving over and picking Mihai up. It was an easy task, and caught by surprise Mihai let out an exasperated gasp. Screaming was a bit too much effort for her at current. She just wrapped her arms around Rider's neck. Although she was obviously much less comfortable then if she had been with her sister. Close as 1 and 2. ''Well, where are we off to then. To the hospital?'' Rin gave a shake of her head, ''Not at all, my sister and me are both strong. We just have our moments of weakness. We're headed somewhere else.'' She said, continuing forward. 

''I see, I'll ask no further questions. I care little for the grail, you'll lead us to victory. And I will be there to see it that's all I wish.'' Rider said. His tone was pleasant, but even still, it made Rin uncomfortable. For all he said, however little, it seemed like there was something behind those words, behind that face. Inside of this man, that was different. Of course, she knew full well what it was...but still...the way he acted made her uncomfortable for some reason.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 17, 2012)

The pair slowly made their way towards the Fuyuki Church. This late at night, there was almost one one left on the streets. The occasional person walked by, but no one important was encountered. Before they had left, Nicolas Bol had set up wards around his house. the wards would shock anyone who tried to enter his workshop.

 As the pair walked, Nicolas Bol turned to his Servant an asked, "So Berserker, what do you think of this modern era? Is it what you envisioned it to be?"

 Berserker grunted and said, "This place is a piss hole. You can disguise it with technology and magic, but in the end it's still a fucking dump."

Nicolas Bol considered his Servant's words, then said, "I see, and what do you think of the people?"

 "They're a bunch of godless fools. They've forgotten the existence of the gods and will eventually be struck down. And I will be laughing when that happens" Berserker answered as he continued walking, not bothering to look around.

 After half an hour of walking, the pair arrived at the church. The church sat on top of a hill, with a graveyard beside it. No lights were on, which helped disguise what was about to happen inside. Here, the Holy Grail Wars would officially begin. As they approached the church, the doors opened. A man stood at the doorway, had at his side and smiling. 



*[INTERLUDE]*










Kotomine Kirei stared out the windows of the church, studying the pair approaching. They were an odd pair. An ancient warrior and an old man with a staff. The two did not even attempt to hide what they were. Their arrogance made Kotomine smile. He hoped they would have the power to back it up. 

 Seeing the pair get close, Kotomine walked to the double doors of the church. As the first Master and Servant to arrive, he would greet them personally. Giving both doors a push, he swung the doors open.

 "Greetings, Master and Servant. I am Kotomine Kirei, the mediator of this war. Come in so we can begin our discussion." Without waiting for a reply, Kotomine turned and headed for the center of the church.
*[INTERLUDE OUT]*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2012)

Einzbern castle was the same as it was since the last Grail War. Most of the damage has yet to be completely repaired, and thus a significant amount of Gustavus' manpower was aimed at rebuilding the castle and repairing its bounded field. Gustavus himself was inside a newly-refurbished room that reflected his tastes. It was plain and simple, with little decorations and walls painted a rich ochre. Beakers, bunsen burners and centrifuges lay atop wooden tables alongside enchanted phials, alchemic unguents and crystals engraved with alchemical symbols. Gustavus thought it prudent to study the mundane version of his calling, and mix what he learnt from it with knowledge from the mage's association.

To win this war, information was important. The Einzbern always kept watch for magi who possessed command seals whenever the Grail War drew near, and like always their information was accurate and thorough. This war's current roster was shaping up to be one of the most dangerous ones yet. Gustavus put down a flask full of glowing red liquid and opened a dossier on one of the masters.

"Nicolas Bol." He recited, like a teacher instructing students on a subject he's taught for years. There was a picture attached to the file, of an old man who reminded Gustavus of a more malicious Acht. "Necromancer. Unaffiliated with the mage organization. Branded a heretic by the Holy Church, but has survived all attempts made to his life. Has earned a reputation for immortality due to defeating the famed executor Partridge Hilbert." Gustavus suppressed a chuckle. Immortality indeed. While mages are capable of living far longer than normal humans under certain conditions, immortality was impossible without the 3rd magic. And even then the methods used to lengthen the life span had adverse effects on the mind. He is an enemy that needs watching. 

"Bradley Cooper." Gustavus said as he closed Bol's dossier and opened another. Cooper was a young-looking man only a few years older than he was. "Executor. Unique among Executors for fully integrating magecraft with the holy powers of the church. Participated in at least 40 operations against dead apostles." A church-man, just like Kotomine Kirei, the current facilitator. Gustavus doubted that he'd be a threat in the long run, but he has the makings of a dark horse in this war. If he wasn't careful he might just steal the war from underneath his nose.

"Ganju Yojimbo." Gustavus opened yet another dossier. This one had a picture of a muscular man in a well-tailored suit, and unlike the two previous masters, was someone he knew well. "Enchanter. His weapons are prized not only in Clock Tower but in other mage associations as well. Earned fame by killing a dragon." A straightforward man if there ever was one, Gustavus mused. He is powerful and dangerous. Fighting this man would be a costly and difficult affair, even without a servant. A man of such esteemed position in Clock Tower 
would be a great threat if not curbed quickly.

"Rin and Mihai Adidas" The next dossier had a picture of two red-head women who looked exactly alike. "Twin magi. Possessed of uncanny coordination skills with each other." There was little information on these two, which was understandable. Before receiving their command seals they were virtually unknown. Gustavus' contacts were unable to specify which of the two held the command seals, but in all likelihood they both had them. Beating these two should be easy enough, provided they could be separated from each other. As a team there was no telling what they were capable of, so splitting them up should be a good tactic to use against them.

"Akahara Kuroki. The mage closest to Akasha." The picture of a young man with messy hair was inside the last dossier Gustavus opened. "One of the most notable prodigies today. Combat skills are negligible, but his insight into the nature of the Root is awe-inspiring. His peers and one of his professors have branded him 'The Zeltretch of the future' for his talent. Currently rumored to have committed a great crime against the association, but Clock Tower has yet to confirm anything." This man was probably the biggest threat of them all. Gustavus had little doubt that he could take him in a fight, but in a battle between servants that didn't matter much. What was dangerous about him was his understanding. He might be able to find a way to understand the swirl of the root without completely competing in the grail war. If he played his cards right and survive then competing in the war would be a win-win situation for him. 

Gustavus closed Kuroki's dossier and dropped it on top of the others. It was becoming clear to him that if he was to win the war he would need an ally amongst the other masters. There was also the 7th master that needed considering. It was bad enough that he knew so little about the other masters, but to have one of them be completely anonymous was infuriating. All these unknown variables reminded Gustavus of his early days as an alchemist, experimenting with solutions and performing transmutations he barely understood. If he got the formula wrong, then he'd be lucky if he got some lead out of this. If he got it right though, he might just strike gold.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 18, 2012)

[Music: Calm Introduction]

Yojimbo secured the safe house with proper magical alarms and protection, the atmosphere silent as neither Yojimbo or his Servant spoke. The Servant watched Ganjou work and was impressed with his magecraft. As Ganjou neared completion of his security, the warrior of many weapons broke the silence and spoke. "I have no doubt that you know who I am and what I am capable of, given your means of calling upon me." He moved towards Ganjou, his intimidating aura making even the suited mage flinch weakly. "I demand that you return this knowledge by stating your name and your tools." 

Yojimbo stared at the Servant for a moment, turning away and finishing his work on the bounded fields before talking. "My name is Ganjou Yojimbo." Adjusting his coat, he met the Servant's gaze with his own. He wouldn't be intimidated even by a hero, he had stared down a dragon and slain it. "I am a mage, and my field of expertise is magical weapons. While my armory is not enough to match your legend, I've done rather well for myself." The Servant was satisfied with his Master's answer, and pleased that he was paired with a man of iron. 

"Show me your work." While his Master was already worthy, he had the chance to impress him even further. Would the blades he created be as fine as any of his own? The Servant would have to see to find out. With a nod, Ganjou pulled out a sword from under his coat and passed it to the Servant. It was one of his finest enchanted blades, and he held two or three more weaker versions of it on his person at any given time. The blade was enchanted to be able to cleave through anything regardless of hardness, though it could be stopped by magical protection stronger than the enhancement.

"An incredible blade! The work is superb, and I can nearly feel it cleave through the air! I claim it as my own." The Servant laughed, practicing a few slashes on empty air. Yojimbo could feel the power of each slash, and held back on taking his masterpiece back from the Servant. An offering to deepen their bond would help him, though he regretted losing the blade. The Servant slotted the blade into a loop on his back, adding to the already massive pile of weapons he kept on his person. Taking a sheathed sword from his armory, the Servant handed it to Yojimbo. "In return for your offering, I grant you one of my nameless blades. If you can wield it and name it, then you may keep it until we part ways."

Taking the blade into his hands, Yojimbo's eyes widened considerably. He could feel the power emanating from inside the sheath, this was without a doubt one of his Servant's Noble Phantasms. His hands glowed red in response to the swords aura, the magic he had slowly gathered around his hands over the years anticipating this moment. Unsheathing the sword and slashing in a fluid motion, it cut the air itself and sent out a vacuum wave which nearly destroyed the wall of the warehouse despite magical and physical protection.

"Zanmato."

"Very good." The Servant expected no less from the Master that impressed even him. Sheathing the sword, Yojimbo's cellphone vibrated in his pocket, the man having forfeited the use of a ringtone. Not too many people knew his number, so he picked up and answered the phone immediately. Who would call him at a time like this, he wondered.

=============

Yojimbo's familiar walked through the gate of the church, a Shisa named Daigoro. A legendary liondog that warded off evil, it served both as Ganjou's personal messenger and as an aid in combat. Roaring at the front door of the church, it waited for the mediator to allow it inside. While it could think for itself and act independently, Daigoro had a set of instructions to follow from his master. For a moment, the Shisa wondered if whoever was inside even had anything worth saying.

"Gao!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 19, 2012)

Kuroki had already arrived in the church with Caster. He looked up from 'The Paradise Lunch', the book he had been reading, and inclined his head in acknowledgement as Kirei entered the interior, followed by an obvious Master-Servant pair. The Master, Nicolas Bol, was a hooded figure, but that did little to mask his white hair and dark skin. The other man was clad in armour and carried a huge sword and shield. 

"Berserker," Kuroki thought as he observed the Servant closely. A simple glance, coupled with his origin of Understanding, was enough for him to detect the Mad Enhancement which pervaded the Servant. Unfortunately, it was impossible for him to divine the Servant's true identity, so it was not inaccurate to say that his powers were not all that well suited for this War. It's much harder to understand something if you don't know what its name is. That was a simple and self-evident fact.

Well, he knew that the War wasn't going to be easy anyway. Kuroki cast his mind back to what he had told Caster after the summoning...

_"To put it simply, neither of us are direct battle types. Well, you aren't a Servant for nothing, but direct confrontation is not really your specialty. Similarly, my 'Understanding' is not a power that is easily used for combat. I can figure out a method to defeat the enemy, but it's meaningless if I don't have the capability to use that same method. And my Reality Marble, which is based off the same principles of 'Understanding', necessarily suffers from the same weaknesses.

Once we consider all of that, it's obvious that we'll be at a disadvantage if we fight without preparations. In other words, it'd probably be best to fight only within the area of the Territory you create. However, that way it'd be difficult for me to observe the other Servants and Masters, which is one of my main goals in participating in this war.

So, we need to come to a compromise."_

Kuroki felt a slight tingle zip across his spine. So much to learn, so much to understand.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 19, 2012)

> Yojimbo's familiar walked through the gate of the church, a Shisa named Daigoro. A legendary liondog that warded off evil, it served both as Ganjou's personal messenger and as an aid in combat. Roaring at the front door of the church, it waited for the mediator to allow it inside. While it could think for itself and act independently, Daigoro had a set of instructions to follow from his master. For a moment, the Shisa wondered if whoever was inside even had anything worth saying.
> 
> "Gao!"












After a moment, the doors to the church swung open. Kotomine Kieri looked down to see the familiar standing at the doorsteps.The familiar was a curious little creature, one that Kotomine Kirei had rarely seen.

"Welcome. I am Kotomine Kirei, the mediator for this war. Please, come in." He said as he stepped aside for the familiar. 

"It is good that at least some Masters still come to seek me out. Three of you are here, so I will speak with you three first. I assume you are all familiar with the rules of the war?" Kotomine asked.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 20, 2012)

The divine beast nodded, a low growl coming from him. His master definitely knew of the rules, having taken time to study them before going overseas. Daigoro knew this because he also served as an assistant during his studies, a sharp contrast from helping him defeat a dragon. On a side note he didn't feel comfortable around this man, Kotomine Kirei. He wasn't exactly sure where the ominous feeling was coming from, but his sense of evil was far more developed than any other beast. Daigoro held himself back from attacking immediately, not wanting to be a blight on Ganjou's reputation and standing. He would wait for the mediator to speak and listen to what he had to say, before returning to his master.

There were other people in the room aside from him, presumably those his master would compete against. He memorized their faces, scents, and auras immediately, making sure that he could recall them when it came to battle. Ganjou would definitely appreciate this information, he was sure.


----------



## Sergetank (Jun 20, 2012)

They made quite a stylishly complementary couple, the Master and the Servant, to say the least. Bradley Cooper, the British Executor, decked out almost entirely in humble black robes, the exceptions being his silver cross and watch. His Servant, Archer, however, was clad in a gorgeous, clean white leather armor, looking very kingly and noble. As his vision returned he coolly gazed upon his Servant, red hues taking in as much detail as he could before he would say more. The symbolic markings upon his body, especially those that had been used in the summoning ceremony stood out to the Executor. Had he done something incorrectly? No. Everything had been perfect; he would eventually learn what meaning they held in due time. They faded, and the man of the cloth could *hear* the noble tone, still strong and firm from Archer. His Servant, no doubt, was a most powerful one. Bradley could *feel* it just by being in his prescence.

A slight bow of his head acknowledged he had heard Archer. *"An honour to have made your acquaintance, Archer. I am Cooper, Bradley Cooper. Your Master."* he murmured, his fiery red eyes meeting with the savage and utterly dominating ones of his Servant. *"We must make haste now, to the Church."* He bent down to pick up the watch from it's resting place, attaching it to his wrist where it belonged. His quick, light strides made little noise upon the soft, young grass. 

Ah, but where was the Executor going now? Surely he did not think he could jog all the way to the Kotomine Church, did he? Of course not. He was prepared to be on the move here, and despite his years of humility to try and quell his inner arrogant nature, one did not simply walk into the Church.

One drove.

[ Driving Theme ]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Archer sat in silence during the ride. He maintained much of his intensity, but he payed much attention to the world he now found himself in.

Archer payed attention the new world he'd found himself in during the ride. The world had changed much in over 3,000 years. Every sight he saw was foreign to him. Even the shapes of the vehicle they rode in where things he would have never seen his lifetime. His nearest frame of reference was a chariot, or a wagon.

The city itself was a marvel. The masses, even the poor, in this era lived as kings.

When they arrived at Church, he didn't think much of it. While it's design, architecture, and extravagance was well beyond any temple from his own time period. None of imagery as could be associated with any god he was familiar with. In fact there seemed to be a complete lack of idols in the surrounding area, which made him all the more interested.

Archer walked with purpose and strode ahead to reach the doors before his master. When he reached them, he flung them open. He stepped inside, his eyes adjusting to the room quickly.

"Which God does this temple belong to?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 22, 2012)

As Kotomine was about to speak again, he sensed another Master and Servant approaching. He thought about opening the door for the pair, but immediately decided not to as the Servant decided to open the door himself. Kotomine looked at the pair and greeted them.

"Welcome, you are the fourth ones of arrive. Please, have a seat and I will tell you how this year's war will play out." Kotomine said, ignoring the Servant's question.

Turning his attention back to the group, Kotomine spoke, telling them of what will be different in this war.

"Because of what had happened during the last war, we have decided to add in new rules to prevent such a thing from happening. First, if any anomalies should appear during the war, all Masters are to work together to defeat as quick as possible. Second, the physical form of the grail is being kept in the church. Any attempt to claim it before the war is over will be... dealt with." Kotomine let out a small smile as he finished the last sentence.


 "And finally, if this was lasts for too long, an eliminator shall be sent out to hunt down any remaining Masters and Servants to speed things up. The last pair will of course still claim the grail. Any questions before I kick you all out?" Kotomine asked as he finished explaining the rules.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 23, 2012)

Daigoro nodded no, taking one last look at the people around him before leaving. He lingered for a moment on the pair that had just entered the room, judging their worth with his authority as one who guarded gates from evil. They would be suitable primary targets for Ganjou, it was wise to target those that stand between the weakest and the strongest. Those that were weak stood on the path of deception, and would be more trouble than they were worth. The strong could be made allies or be left alive and weaken both themselves and others. Those that stood in the center path were the easiest targets, and would provide an excellent battle and momentum to continue further. 

Roaring loudly at Bradley Cooper and his servant, the shisa announced the intent to defeat them in the future. They knew this purely from the sound of his roar, one that could bring stones down from heaven. Content with having given fair warning to the prey, Daigoro turned away and walked out the door of the church. As he went through the gateway, it disappeared into the ether. There was now information to return to his Master and a battle to prepare for, and they'd be more than ready.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Archer chuckled as Daigoro as he passed. 'Underestimated as usual,' he thought. If the servant thought him an easy mark he was mistaken.

Archer was busy scanning the room, paying particular attention to Berserker. Berserker reminded him of someone he'd once killed.

Turning his attention to Kotomine he said, "You wouldn't be telling us to band together to face a common threat unless you had reason to believe such a threat was eminent. What abnormalities are you expecting?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Archer chuckled as Daigoro as he passed. 'Underestimated as usual,' he thought. If the servant thought him an easy mark he was mistaken.
> 
> Archer was busy scanning the room, paying particular attention to Berserker. Berserker reminded him of someone he'd once killed.
> 
> Turning his attention to Kotomine he said, "You wouldn't be telling us to band together to face a common threat unless you had reason to believe such a threat was eminent. What abnormalities are you expecting?"



Kotomine turned to him and smiled. He had expected such questions and already had the answers prepared.

"It is simply a precaution. Or would you rather be caught unprepared while Type Mercury attacked the city? Come to think of it, I may just allow that to happen to see how you would react." Kotomine said to Archer.

Turning back to the others, he asked each of them, "Do any of you have any more questions that don't have an obvious answer?"

Without a word, Nicolas Bol and Berserker got up from their seats and headed for the door. The Servant walking like a god, while the old man slowly walking, using his staff as aid.

"I am done here. May the best Necromancer win" Nicolas Bol said, while still slowly walking out the door.


----------



## Sergetank (Jun 24, 2012)

After the car was stopped, and Archer had made his exit, Bradley shut off the engine and followed his Servant into the Church. His robe only lightly swished as he moved behind Archer, and instead of holding his head high and proud, he kept it slightly lowered. Not standing out, that would give him time to analyze others, at least.

And make him that much less of a target, he hoped.

The Executor startled slightly at the roar of the shisa familiar, and his hand had risen to his hip slightly in instinct. Ha. To start a fight in a Church. If it came down to it, anywhere could become a battlefield. But he did not need to be afraid of some familiar. The Executor simply needed more faith; the power of God would be with him for this ordeal. He smiled wryly at the passage that came to his head. It was almost too fitting:

And when you draw near to the battle, the priest shall come forward and speak to the people  and shall say to them, ?Hear, O Israel, today you are drawing near for battle against your enemies: let not your heart faint. Do not fear or panic or be in dread of them,  for the Lord your God is he who goes with you to fight for you against your enemies, to give you the victory.?

His muscles relaxed, although underneath his long black robe it was not easily visible. He could do this. This would be his greatest trial the dark haired man would face, but that was all. Merely a trial to overcome. Now. Onto examining the competition. As Archer spoke with the elder clergyman, he sat down upon a pew closeby, within arm's reach of the glorious white leather armour if he so desired. Archer could fill him in on what Kotomine said; he would try to gather and analyze as much as he could from the others they would face.

Information wise, Bradley Cooper was certainly not most well off. Church information might have been available to him, especially if any of the others had drawn any of the Church's attention. But. Six Magus, among the many many that seemed to beg for the Church's attention would be. . . slightly harder to find.  And yet. Aside from his appearance giving away his beliefs, however, he was on mostly equal footing. Slightly. His heritage, ah, if he'd persued that path things would be so much more different. He was a man of God, however, instead of the world. And for that he was currently grateful.

A poor pool of information this would be to draw from, however. The shisa did not give away the Master, nor the Servant. All he could glean was that they seemed assured in their chances of success. Perhaps, he would be the one to personally change that. Time would reveal all.

The man reading a book, 'The Paradise Lost' could not have been there for no reason. A Master, perhaps. Or he had business. Not much could be garnered from silence and stolen sideways glances. And atop of all that, appearances held ill repute of being decieving. Harmless he may look now; deadly later on.

But now, the source of most information. Nicholas Bol, and his Servant. Not a lot. But he would keep the overall appearance burned into his mind. Robes. Old. His author could go on and describe more but he'd rather not.  Same with the Servant. He did not seem to move with a lot of difficulty, like old people often did. Appearance wise, Nicholas Bol  was a wizard, Harry  was simply an old Magus. And then he said something unusual:

"I am done here. May the best Necromancer win."

Necromancer. The flesh of the Executor crawled slightly. Now then. How a heretic did not burst into flame upon entering such holy ground, that was truly a mystery. His Servant, there was no way he would know whom it was, catching mostly a glance of his back. Sword. Shield. Real giveaways. But should the Master suddenly pass. . . the Servant would be at a disadvantage.  Especially if they couldn't fly.  Saber or Beserker seemed the most likely classes, though. Could not be Archer; that was his. What sort of Lancer used a sword? A warrior Caster seemed slightly silly, but you never knew. Assassin? Seemed as likely, if perhaps even less, than a warrior Caster. Rider? That, he had no idea. He hadn't seen any vehicles outside other than his own, but you could not discount that a even a Rider had to dismount. Such a puzzle.

Despite Bradley being the Master, his Servant seemed to have a much greater handle on leadership than himself. For now, the dark haired man would sit and observe. If others came, he would try to garner as much from them as he could. That was all he could do.

And perhaps even on this night, the first blood would be spilled. The fingers of his left hand touched the silver cross so briefly. Enim Deus. pro Genus.  Thanks google translate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2012)

Assassin watched patiently from atop a construction site in the middle of the city. Fuyuki has yet to fully recover from the chaos of the last war, and construction sites like these was commonplace. The modern era fascinated Assassin. Although each servant is given some knowledge by the grail of the era they were summoned, there were still many things that the grail did not inform.

Take for example, the gun Assassin acquired while exploring Fuyuki. A couple of locals approached him while he wandered into an alley and aimed several of these weapons. They fired metal shells much like  the arrows of his time, but at a much faster speed. For a servant like him it was nothing though, and he quickly disarmed the thugs before the first shell hit the wall behind him. They were not worth Assassin's time though, but the weapon they used was a curiosity to him so he let them live, but took one of their guns with him.

"What a terrible weapon." Assassin commented. "Simply terrible." War had already been brutal during Assassin's time, but the power of armies armed with these weapons today make the terrifying cavalry charges of the past look like a rabble of peasants. 

He dropped the gun and disappeared, flash-stepping from the top of the girder he was observing the city from towards a building two blocks away, moving so fast he arrived there before the gun had fallen to the ground. A young lady had been cornered by some thugs, the same ones he stole the gun from in fact. 

"Give us the bag and nobody gets hurt!" One of the thugs threatened. Another thug aimed a pistol at the woman's head.

The thug would never get a chance to fire it. Moving at great speeds Assassin appeared behind the thug and snatched the weapon away before he even realized what was happening. Another of the thugs found themselves slammed into the side of the building, while another one crumpled to the ground screaming in pain as his kneecaps were shattered. The last thug ran in terror before being dragged into an alley and had both arms broken by Assassin. 

He watched from the shadows as the woman ran away from the scene. Some things just stay the same.  "The people are still helpless. But at least the villains of this era are still a cowardly lot." He was about to go off and continue his exploration of the city when he heard his master's voice in his mind. 

"Assassin, return to the castle. We have some things to discuss." 


Gustavus was inside a laboratory in the castle, one that was twice as large as the lab he kept his potions in. This one was designed for homunculus construction as well as surgery. He was working on another homunculus when Assassin arrived.

"Excellent, you have arrived How do you find this modern era of ours?" He asked.

"Many things are different, yet many things are also the same." Assassin shrugs. "I would like to learn more of it, but you have a task for me do you not? Otherwise you would not have called me back."

"I do." Gustavus puts down a scalpel and takes off his gloves. "Go and meet with the magus Ganjou Yojimbo, near the church. I will send one of my homunculi as well, but you will go on ahead of it.

"Understood. What shall I do once I encounter the magus?" 

"The other masters will be converging at this church. When the opportunity comes, attack one of them. Scout out their abilities, and once we have learned enough return to the castle. Yojimbo will be assisting us. We have...an arrangement."

Arrangements indeed. Assassin didn't need to know just what this arrangement was but he knew from experience what 'arrangements' were like. He wondered what it was that he bartered with Yojimbo for this alliance, but he knew better than to question his master. 

"I shall leave for the church then, my master."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 24, 2012)

Yojimbo walked down the road towards the church with heavy footsteps, using a slow and deliberate form of walking. It was wise to have even footing at all times, regardless of the circumstances. His speed still surpassed that of any mortal runner, his legs enhanced with reinforcement to provide faster travel. Daigoro had alerted him to a possible target, something to test the mettle of his Servant and the sharpness of his new blade. He was assured in the quality of both, beyond any form of doubt. Daigoro appeared from thin air and walked beside him to the left, guarding him loyally as he had done for years. To the right of Ganjou strode his Servant who had decided to remain visible, something that Yojimbo did not grudge him for. There was no need for words during the walk under the moon, vows had already been exchanged on summoning and through the bond of blades. Reaching the hill where the church stood, Ganjou waited outside the gate for his target to leave the safezone. Daigoro had told him that the master seemed to be an Executor, so it would be an enjoyable battle regardless of the result. His Servant seemed to think similiarly, nodding in approval as they waited under the lunar light.

A white haired man showed up behind them, Yojimbo drawing one of his spare blades in a flash. "You are one of Gustavus' puppets." He had observed this fact immediately, returning the blade to the sheath under his coat. He would not draw Zanmato unless the situation warranted it, showing his hand so early without reason would be foolish. "Come forth, Servant." Yojimbo commanded, the homunculus unlikely to be alone. His senses were extremely sharp, but he did not sense any trace of another in the area. He guessed that the Servant was using Presence Concealment, which would be the domain of Assassin. He doubted that Assassin was here to dispose of him however, unless Gustavus felt like terminating both the contract and his own life early. Gustavus was a man who had a decent amount of sense, and he trusted the terms they had discussed upon well enough. Not well enough to lower his guard for any reason, but it was a fair amount of trust nevertheless.

"Let us speak before the battle begins."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 25, 2012)

Nicolas Bol did not go back to his hideout. Nor did he go very far. In fact, he was just right outside the church. There was something he had to do before returning to his hideout, and the church will aid him greatly. Or to be more precise, the area around the church.

Walking to the back of the church, Nicolas Bol arrived at a steel gate. A forest area was to his left, the church to his right. Smiling, Nicolas Bol reached into his robes and pulled out a leather bound book. A small bookmark sat in the middle of the book. Opening to the page he had bookmarked, he began reading from the book. Mana began gathering around him. A skilled mage would see a black aura beginning to form around the old mage as he drew power from the land.

Beyond the gate, hundreds of graves began to shift. The dirt crumbled, a scratching sound could be head. A skeletal hand burst out of the ground, clawing at the air. Slowly, the hand dragged itself out, revealing the skeleton attached to it. More and more, skeletons and corpses began clawing their way out of their graves. They each crawled out and began marching towards the gate. Quickly, Berserker took hold of the gate and tore it from its hinges. Tossing it aside, he took a step back to allow the undead horde to march out.

Nicolas Bol smiled. With so much destruction in the last 20 years, the graveyard here had massively expanded in size, allowing him to build his army. What was it someone said? Ah, yes. The first birth celebrates life. The second birth mocks it.

Luckily for Nicolas Bol, it was so late at night, no one was out. He'd have to start killing witnesses otherwise. Giving the zombies and skeletons an order, Nicolas Bol began towards the front of the church, his army following. Silently, Berserker followed. 

Nicolas Bol positioned his army, having the skeletons and zombies stand 300 meters from the entrance of the church. Each formation of the army was ten undead in length and eight deep. Their fingers sharpened into talons strong enough to cut through wood.

 Now, Nicolas Bol thought, let's see if any Master would be foolish enough to challenge him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2012)

Archer's ears were rather sharp, and he heard the sound of the iron gate being torn off it's hinges as Berserker ripped it off. Getting up to investigate, he easily spotted the formations of Zombies forming up outside the church.

"That Necromancer who just left here just raised an army of the dead." he paused for a moment continuing to watch, "He has them forming into battle formations. Must be hundreds of them."

Archer moved towards the main door.

Archer stuffed a small spherical into his mouth and held it between his left cheek and his jaw. While he was arranging the stone by moving his jaw from side to side he loaded a second stone into a well worn strap of leather. The strip of leather was compirsed of two long cords a small pouch only three inches across. It looked worn from use.

"This reminds me of old times," His voice was surprisingly clear for someone who had a rock stuffed in his mouth. He clearly had practice. "being in dark and depressing places facing an unruly hordes. They even brought a Giant along this time!"

With both strands of the cord in his right hand he began to spin the sling circle around his hand. It's speed kept going faster and faster and within seconds like a high speed centrifuge when viewed from any angle. 

With his left hand on the door he turned the Kotomine and said, "I can kill Master and Servant standing here. That might violate your sanctuary rules, but with an army of undead a short distance away, I think now might be a good opportunity to make an exception."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 25, 2012)

Kotomine thought for a second, then responded. "You may do as you please. Just know that the rules still apply, as Nicolas Bol has broken no rules. After all, any half-assed Servant should be able to clear away that rabble easily. Only a fool or the weakest of Servants would be scared of a few hundred undead."

Outside the church, Berserker started shouting. "Come out and face me, you gutless cowards! Come out a fight me! I'll send your soul back to the underworld!"

Nicolas Bol stood still, not caring what his Servant said. Either way, this would work to his advantage. Information on the enemy Servant and a chance to see how his enemies would react.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2012)

Berserk's words settled things.

"I suppose I'll step outside then. I suggest you cover your ears shortly."

Archer opened the door and emerged from the church. His dark curly hair was being blown to his left side, against the speed of the wind, by wind current created by his sling.

As he closed to a distance of 100 meters away from Berserker. Speaking to enemy servant he calls out in a voice loud enough for those nearby to hear, "My name is David, King of the Israelites, and I will be their champion Giant."

David activated his Noble Phantasm, the Giant Slayer, and launched the ball from the sling aiming directly for a vital spot between the Berserker's eyes. It's movement far too fast to be seen, even by a servant's eyes. It looked rather unimpressive when viewed from any angle. The only indication that something amazing had just happened was the deafening bang that accompanied the bullet as it vibrated walls and shattered  glass windows. For when the ball launched it shattered the sound barrier and was traveling at hyper-sonic speeds. It was as if the bullet had been fired from a high tech rail gun.

Archer recalled being a boy in his 12th summer, when the armies of Israel were too fearful to face the Philistine Champion, Goliath, in combat. It was he alone, with this very sling, who stepped forward to slay the Giant. After doing so he used a Sythe-like blade like the one he now wore to Giant's head, his skull nearly the size of David's torso at the time, and held it above his head facing the Philistine, and the Philistine armies fled in fear.

David was feeling rather Nostalgic at that moment. After firing he began to charge toward Berserker, not that Berserk would see this. The Bullet he fired was capable of moving in many impossible ways to ensure that it would hit it's target. Berserker would be dead before the soundwave hit him.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 25, 2012)

Berserker expected an attack of course. After declaring a challenge, only a fool would be careless. He had kept his senses up, prepared to counter any attacks made, while also keep an eye out for his Master. He knew he didn't have to, but you never knew. A servant in this war could have the ability to kill even Nicolas Bol, and that was something Berserker would not allow. As soon as Berserker saw the Servant emerge and hold up a sling, he knew he was facing an Archer. Getting his shield ready, Berserker watched Archer carefully, ready to guard. The moment Archer began moving his arm to use his sling, Berserker threw up his god forged shield to protect himself from an attack. Even then, the attack surprised him. the projectile from the sling smashed against his shield, leaving a large dent. It must have been Archer's Noble Phantasm to do damage to his armor. 

Another surprise. This one in the form of the projectile hitting his helmet. Luckily for Berserker, his helmet included a guard between his eyes. He would have a new hole in his head had his helmet not been there. That was definitely Archer's Noble Phantasm. And had Berserker's helmet been simple magic protection, it would have shattered. Luckily, his armor was forged by the greatest smith. It would take alot more to break his armor.

Moving his shield aside, Berserker saw Archer rushing at him. What kind of madman would attack him head on? It didn't matter. Readying his sword and shield, Berserker rushed forward to meet his foe.

"Come at me, king of feces! I shall feed your liver to the dogs!" Berserker yelled as he closed in to attack.

[STATUS UPDATE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2012)

David had never seen a shield stand up to his sling before, let alone a helmet. But he wouldn't be much of master slinger if he couldn't adapt to target.

As he charged he spit the stone in his mouth and caught in the sling for a quick reload. This time began to favor and overhead swing. Once he closed to 50 meters he jumped into the air. As he did so his sling picked up momentum. Instead of comming down from his jump though, the downward force of the air from the sling providing, lift that allowed him to hover in the air and altered his midflight trajectory.

He picked out his target and fired, creating another loud bang. This time his aim was to richochet the bullet off the ground, then again off of the inside of Berserker's shield, down past the gap in Hoplite armor between the base of the neck and the shoulder, and strait on to the heart.


----------



## lambda (Jun 25, 2012)

In the garden of the mansion his Master had "acquired", a lone Servant sat under the moonlight, a small bottle of sake at his side. Saber's hands moved in a slow, precise motion as he put a thick treebranch to the knife. The cool air touching his skin, the rough feel of the wood, the smell of the grass, the sweet burn of the alcohol and the beauty of the moon, the man thouroughly enjoyed all those simple sensations now that he once again possessed a body. The simple joy of his old peacetime made the time worthwhile. They had spent the day finding an adequate location to stay in and had settled for an old japanese style mansion in the old part of Fuyuki. 

His Tiny Master had then set up her defenses and sent a crow familiar to contact the supervisor. After such a full day Saber knew that she would'nt move any further tonightand he had no objection. There was no doubt in his mind that he would do battle soon.

He heard her soft footsteps as she entered the garden and approached. "Any news, Master?"

"We have some rowdy Masters this times around. They didn't even take their distance from the Church before attacking each other." The smile on her face belied her youth. 

Saber felt a twinge of sadness at the sight but let nothing through "Impatient fools, then. Do learn as much as you can from the opportunity." 

 "I was planning on it, Saber." Haruka sat in an easy chair nearby him and closed her eyes, to better focus on her familiar senses, he supposed.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 25, 2012)

This was a deadly shot. Nicolas Bol could see that Archer had planned his shot carefully. By bypassing the and shield, there was nothing that would stop the shot from hitting. Thinking quickly, Nicolas Bol threw up a quick spell. If Archer needed vision to shoot, then he would take that away. There were several spells that could do that, but most of them required time to use. This was the only one he could cast instantly.

Darkness enveloped the battlefield an instant before Archer fired. Taking advantage of the sudden darkness, Berserker dodged to the side. The projectile Archer fired smashed into the ground next to him, throwing up bits of shattered bricks. Even with his identity revealed, Archer was still dangerous.

_Berserker, it's time to fall back. We have achieved our goal here. Archer has revealed his identity. It's time to head back and find a way to defeat him. The zombies will stay to keep him at bay._ Nicolas Bol sent to his Servant, already turning and headed back to the hideout. The spell he cast would last for a few more seconds. That would give Berserker enough time to retreat and for the zombies to engage.

"Your cowardly range tactics will not save you next time, lord of flies! Next time, I will tear out your guts and scatter them around the city!" Berserker yelled as he followed his Master.

As the pair retreated, the zombies moved forward, ready to rip Archer apart.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2012)

On his way down, Archer drew his sword with . When he reached the ground he dispelled the Darkness spell.

Calling out to Berserker he said, "Your Master flees for your sake! Perhaps if he summoned a more capable servant he wouldn't have to flee?"

David put away his sling, his sword would be more than good enough. Archer charged the zombie horde with his blade ready to strike.

Remembering the later days of his Youth, David had become a fine soldier. He had formed a close friendship with three others. While David was ultimately the one who would become King, their exploits on the battlefield qualified any one of them to join in this battle. 

Josheb-Basshebeth, Eleazar, and Shammah.

David's and his friend's popularity and support among the people would quickly outstripping Saul's. When King Saul told David the price of his daughter's dowery would be to bring 200 Philistine Foreskins. He made the offer to David's friends as well.

Saul meant the offer as an insult. The task was supposed to be impossible, not to mention disgusting. But it so happened that the four of them knew where the Philistine army had set up their camp. So they went out in the dead of night. At dawn, with the sun at their backs, they charged the Philistine army with a great slaughter.

Josheb-Basshebeth was a great lancer, and was the mightest of the four. In a later battle he would face 800 men and slay them all.

Eleazar wielded a great sword, a fine weapon for the day. 

Samesh used short blade and a heavy shield.

So the four of them charged into battle alone against hundreds of Philistine of various levels of preparedness and slayed them all in their camp. Because their weapons where different, it was easy to tell whose kill belonged to whom when the carnage was over. And when they were finished they pilled the dead men up according to their death blows. When they saw that David's number was 200 and their's slightly less, the four agreed that it'd been a sporting game and they set to work collecting David's 200 Penises, which they collected in buckets and presented to King Saul at diner that very night.

These Zombies were no Philistines. Left in the ground to rot for years, their remains of their flesh and bones had grown weak with time time. The Scyth like edge of David's sword hewed through flesh and bone like a wheat. Archer's super human agility was more than a match for the Zombie horde's slow grasping movements, and his efficiency in cutting down so many at once meant that even their numbers were no threat.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 26, 2012)

The pair continued to retreat back to their hideout. Nicolas Bol walking slowly as always, as though he didn't have a care in the world. Berserker had returned to his spirit form, and traveled beside his Master. Nicolas Bol could feel a murderous intent coming from his Servant as they traveled. It was clear had Berserker not been in spirit form, he would have smashed everything in sight. Sighing, Nicolas Bol turned his head to face his Servant, while still walking.

"What is it that troubles you, Berserker? We accomplished our goal of gaining information. The fool Archer even revealed his name. What more did you want?" Nicolas Bol asked.

Berserker let out a low growl. He sounded like he wanted to tear something apart. As a Berserker though, he probably did. Turning to face Nicolas Bol, Berserker spoke, his voice filled with rage. "Why did you restrict me? I could have ripped that cowards in half! Why did you prevent me from using my other Noble Phantasms?!"

Nicolas Bol thought for a moment, then said "Yes, no doubt you could have killed Archer, but that would have revealed who you are. That wouldn't have mattered of course, but it would have set my plan back a bit, and I am tired of delays. Now we can rid ourselves of Archer without having your identity revealed."

"It would be impossible for them to know my true identity anyways. After all, my Noble Phantasm and skills will prevent that from happening. By the time they find out who I am, they'll already be dead," Berserker responded.

Nicolas Bol nodded, then turned to face the road again, while responding with "Good, keep up that charade. I have no doubt we will be victorious. Archer is done for already. I wonder when he'll realize that the skeletons I sent after him reassemble themselves when struck down. They may show up with the wrong thigh bone or mandible, but they always show up."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2012)

After several minutes, not a single zombie was left standing, mainly because they were all on the ground trying to put themselves back together. Many of them wrong way. While the long dead tended the shamble, the abominations comprised of multiple different people tended were often barely mobile. Much like the full grown man with Toddler currently pulling it's way across the ground with it's only arm that looked like it came from an elderly woman.

When the body drew close enough he cut off the man's head and punted it back into the heap that was starting to form in the middle. He took a minute to admire his handy work and said, "Close enough."

He turned back to the church and walked to the entrance, when he got close he said to Kotomine, "I'm not here to kill monsters all night. I've bought my master enough time for him to escape in his Chariot before the horde closes reassembles themselves the point of becoming a threat again. Good luck with the whole regenerating undead horde."

Archer switched back into his spirit form.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2012)

The homunculi Gustavus sent, though completely human in form, was actually less sophisticated than what the Einzbern usually made. This one was simply a 'voice puppet', a non-sentient being akin to a living cellular phone. Useful in situations where electronic gear would be impractical. 

"Ganjou. It is a shame that we must first speak with each other in this manner." The homunculi spoke, though the voice was clearly Gustavus'. "In accordance with our contract my servant will be here to support you. Do as you judge necessary: Assassin and this homunculi will fight alongside you."

Hiding behind the shadow of the church, Assassin waited for his cue. All he needed was one shot, one opening to deal tremendous damage to his enemy.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 26, 2012)

[Music: Beginning of Battle]

As Archer and his Master left the sanctuary of the church, an arrow zipped past his head and embedded itself into the concrete behind him. A Servant with green armor and holding many weapons had fired the arrow from an ornate bow. He pulled out a sword and swept it across the air before sheathing it in an instant. The slash blew all the zombies away from the immediate area, and though they appeared to still be animate they were of no further consequence. "Fleeing is not an option for you, Archer."

Beside the Servant stood a suited man with a shisa at his feet, presumably a Master. The shisa growled at Archer, reminding him of the earlier challenge and call to battle. "We are here to defeat you." Yojimbo hid his hands in his pockets, though Archer could sense magic from them. Looking around for the Master of Archer, Yojimbo set his eyes on Bradley. "Let us battle like men." He pulled out a single knife from his pocket and took a combat stance, the hand holding the knife glowing faintly with magic.

The shisa Daigoro growled and got ready to pounce, and the Servant notched an arrow on his bow. There would be blood spilled during this battle, and the rewards would be great. Yojimbo and Daigoro charged forward towards Bradley without hesitation, the Servant behind them providing cover fire by launching another arrow at Archer, this time with the aim and intent to kill. The trio were an odd combination, but an intimidating and effective one regardless.

An enemy would be eliminated tonight.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2012)

The act of declaring duel gave time for Archer to resume corporeal form and for him to load his sling and get it ready to fire. A fatal mistake. Berserker only survived the first attack from his sling during the previous battle because his armor turned out to be some sort of Noble Phantasm itself that could withstand a blow that would destroy most anything.

The thing about the Giant Slayer was it didn't matter how seemingly impossible his shot was going to be, once he fired, it was going to hit. When the arrow was sent flying David fired off his sling bullet.

First the stone would ricochet off the bottom corner of the crossbow arrow's head, altering the arrow's trajectory to go up and to the side. Then on the stone's new course it would ricochet off the center of the Servant's green chest armor. after which it would bounce back and strike Yojimbo in the back of he head with enough force to fly completely through his brain cavity. When the stone would reach Yojimbo's eye ridge, the thickest part of the skull, it would carry Yojimbo with enough momentum to place his body into the Jaws of the Shisha ready the pounce. The familiar having's master's body fly into his mouth should shock the familiar sufficiently to momentarily stop it's charge.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 28, 2012)

With years of experience in the art of combat and having already seen Giant Slayer in action against Berserker, the Servant followed the trajectory of the stone with his eyes as it deflected the arrow. Performing a series of movements with speed beyond comprehension, he launched his counterattack against Archer. Unsheathing two swords in a fluid motion, he instantly overloaded one with mana and tossed it handle first at Yojimbo. _"You will be shot regardless of fate, defend yourself or die!"_ The Servant shouted, giving his Master mere seconds to react. He would have to trust that he was as capable a warrior as he was a smith, or the battle would be lost before it had even started. Swallowing his doubts and choosing to believe in his Master, the Servant charged forward with his remaining blade to cleave through Archer. He couldn't fire the sling without a substantial draw, and his defense was open immediately after shooting. Archer was likely burning through an enormous amount of mana firing the Giant Slayer consecutively, and that would make it difficult to properly defend against his onslaught. If Archer had no defense against his myriad weapons, then he would soon be returning to the Throne.

Hearing the warning of his Servant, Yojimbo turned and reflexively caught the overcharged sword. His body understood the situation before his mind even had the chance to register, the Master having reinforced himself with magecraft before the battle had started. Barely able to comprehend the stone hitting the ridge above his eye, he flicked the sword in his hand fast enough that the blade couldn't even be seen. The broken phantasm destroyed the projectile and reduced it to dust, a long and bloody gash signifying where the shot had hit him. The sword in his hand had been reduced to scrap, the shattered pieces of the blade falling to the floor before disappearing into the air. Only his immediate trust in his Servant had saved his life, his brain would be splattered across the floor if he had hesitated for even a second. Letting the handle of the broken blade fall to the floor and stopping the bleeding from his eye ridge with a cantrip, he joined his familiar Daigoro in attacking the enemy Master. Yojimbo would not dishonor the sacrifice his Servant had made by ceasing from his objective, that belonged in the realm of children and cowards.

Ganjou Yojimbo was neither.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2012)

((Example of Cannanite Cycle Sword. This sword pictured predates David by about 300 years Primary difference is that in David's time the curved part of the blade is longer and broader. Its almost like an Axe and Sword in the same weapon.


))


David smirked, "That was genius."

David's speed was surprising. In the time it took for Lancer to draw within striking distance David drew his cycle sword. It's blade was like an Axe and a sword in one. David's weapon wasn't like any that Lancer would have been familiar with. It was a weapon designed to disarm the opponent by using the blade's contours the snag the enemy's blade, and then using a position of superior leverage, pry the weapon from the enemy's hands and leave them open to be hacked down by the weapons's broad cutting edge as if by an Ax. 

David blocked Lancer's attack with the lower flat end of his blade. After blocking his grip on the blade shifted and he pullled the blade back and to his side to wedge into the crook of the cycle. David then use his leverage on his own sword handle to make a counter clockwise circle. The purpose of David's counter attack being to wrench the blade out of Lancer's hand and setting David's sword up for a diagnal slash from Lancer's upper to lower abdomen.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 30, 2012)

"You are not bad either!" the Servant responded in kind, complimenting the skill of his opponent. He could do nothing to avoid his sword being moved, but he managed to move fast enough that the blade was only deflected instead of disarming him. It would require too much wind up to slash with the blade, and the attack coming towards him was also moving too fast to dodge. A small axe appeared in the Servant's empty hand, which was brought down to meet with the cycle sword and block it. The weapons clashed against each other and sent sparks around the general area, the power behind both the blow and block enough to easily break through stone. The cycle sword had an incredibly unique design and was wielded with great skill, the Servant feeling the desire to add it to his armory. Archer could definitely match his speed, but when it came to combat the Servant was unmatched in his lifetime to all but one man. With the axe holding the cycle sword in place, the Servant performed a diagonal slash of his own with his sword.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2012)

((Sorry been working the past couple days. I've got to go work again tonight but I'll post real quick))

Archer switched his sword grip to a one handed pose that allowed greater freedom of movement of the blade. David stepped forward placing him too near to Lancer's body for him to strike with the blade of the sword. With his free hand he grabbed Lancer by the neck and fell backwards  with his feet pressed to lancers chest to do a rolling wrestling throw.

With his hand still on the sword he shifted the blade to allow to hook of the sword to meet the Hook of the axe handle where he would rely on momentum and superior leverage to pry the axe from the enemy's hand.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 4, 2012)

Despite his appearance, Nicolas Bol walked surprisingly fast. It took them less than half an hour to arrive at their hideout. He did not know how the fight with Archer and Lancer went, nor did he really care. He had a way of easily finding the answer. His zombies had fulfilled their purpose, and so he had cut of their mana supply, rendering them dead once again. Now was the time for another plan. taking out his key, Nicolas Bol unlocked the door to the house and walked in. Closing the door behind him,Nicolas Bol headed for the basement, where he kept various tools and constructs.

The constructs would be the next part of his plan. Each one resembled an animal, complete with fur and hair. Their use was simple, which would mean Nicolas Bol only had to spent very little mana on each one. Picking an owl shaped construct up, he placed a small amount of mana into it. Slowly, the constructed moved, as though it were a real owl. Placing down the construct, Nicolas Bol moved onto each one and repeated the process. These would be his spies in the city. With these, information gathering would be easy.


----------

